# Trailering your boat... pro level



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loading your boat on your trailer, while still on a plane. Thats next level skills






/salute

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ha! I was thinking this was a bloopers clip as the boat approached at speed. That’s impressive


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Amazing how fast a boat can stop when out of gear.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, I thought the boat will go hit those people because of its speed.


----------

